# missing rottweiler derby



## sam89 (Apr 29, 2009)

family pet rottweiler called roxy missing since 29th april.

went missing from oakwood,derby.

4 year old female, black & tan. docked tail. spayed. 

was wearing pink diamonte collar. 

any information please contact 0791 253 53 74


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Hope you find her soon.


----------



## sam89 (Apr 29, 2009)

Roxy has now been found , thank you


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Thats wonderful news, keep him safe now x:001_smile:


----------

